# [Python] Nieudana aktualizacja.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Podczas ostatniej aktualizacji nie chce mi się zaktualizować dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1. Podczas aktualizacji występuje poniższy błąd:

```

 * Messages for package dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1:

 * ERROR: dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 3.2 in distutils_building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5024:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1187:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building'

 *   environment, line 3408:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/as_media/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/as_media/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/as_media/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1/work/python-dateutil-2.1'

 * S: '/as_media/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1/work/python-dateutil-2.1'

```

eselect python list:

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 19 Jul 2012 20:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo roslin arcon multimedia poly-c x11 x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/as_media/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/arcon /var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/poly-c /var/lib/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apng audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bittorrent bl bluetooth bogofilter branding bs2b bzip2 caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts cvs cxx daemon dbus dga dirac directfb divx double-precision dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faac faad fat fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg ffmpeg-mt flac flaccelt fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fts3 g3dvl gdbm gif gimp git glade gnutls gpm gtk gudev iconv imlib jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes lua lua-cairo lua-imlib mad mceusb2 minizip mmx mmx2 mng moc modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mpg123 mplayer mudflap multilib musepack ncurses netjack network newmousefocus nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp osdmenu pam pcre perl plugins png ppds pppd pvr python qt-static qt3support qt4 radio rar readline reiserfs rt rtmp ruby schroedinger sdl session slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 static-libs subversion svg symlink system-ffmpeg tcpd tetex threads tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb userlocales vaapi vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack webkit wma x264 xanim xface xft xlockrc xorg xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm dmix asym empty ioplug plug" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

## Robol

Miałem to samo przy instalacji app-misc/anki

Rozwiązanie było w logu: /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1/temp/build.log

W postaci: ImportError: No module named setuptools

Wystarczyło:

```
emerge dev-python/setuptools

```

I poszło jak z płatka

----------

